# VW T4 power upgrade (add cruise control as well maybe)



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

For those of you who are Volkswagen T4 2.5l diesel owners in search of some more urge read on.

You may be aware that the 2.5tdi engine has been available in three power outputs 88bhp, 102bhp & 150bhp. The latter never (in theory) sold in the UK.

There has been a small group of enthusiasts 'playing' very seriously with the most economical way to upgrade to the 150bhp version. They have come up with the following http://vwt4.forumsplace.com/message4337.html Be aware the T4 Forum is not hosted on such a good server as this one and does not always respond. Keep trying.

Maybe the boy racer ideal is not yours but on the surface it looks as if the power increase can be used to increase safety margins and reduce driver fatigue at no increase in fuel consumption especially if used with cruise control. If you have not got that fitted then search the above forum to find out how to fit it.


----------



## 101543 (Oct 25, 2006)

*44bhp*

Hi Rod excellent link. I think that I now understand most of the tech detail. It has me now wondering about the 130 and 174bhp T5 power outputs. I thought that it was same engine with just a different chip that increased the outputs. I did thing that the extra you pay for the 174 made it a very expensive chip. 
Do you have any idea of how vw find the extra 44bhp in the T5.
Jake


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Jake, I've not delved into the T5 yet. Maybe later but I have thoughts of a Medium Wheel Base LT (perhaps Crafter) as my next project. Time alone will tell.

Anyone reading this post who has converted an LT / Sprinter to a motorhome and feels inclined to share their experiences would be most welcome.

You may like a browse on this forum, there doesn't seem to be much T4 info there, perhaps they don't have many problems. http://www.ilexa.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=24.0

I have VAG-COM diagnostics software but as yet have had little use for it except to activate my cruise control. Otherwise it has proved that I have no underlying problems with either T4s that I own.

As you will see from my postings on the T4 forum I have a vested interest in staying with Volkswagen.


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

most intriguing link and suprised at some of the lengths that people have gone to,the simple fact is by having a proffesional remap on the vehicle ecu you can increase hp and torque by 35% with no problems to the engine also giving better fuel economy without spending on bigger intercoolers and turbos,i have personally remapped loads of t4s and the difference is phenomenal

Alex
“Link removed from this post by moderators due to possible contravention of the site policy on advertising. Please contact a moderator if you have any queries.”


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Power*

Seen all this, looks incredibly clever. So you all might be the people to ask my question so that I don't keep hoping for impossible miracles. Q - Is there anything I can get done reasonably to get my Talbot 1.9 up hills better? Have usually got 15 mumpy late-for-workers behind me. Have seen small ad in MMM for a PSI powerbox. Are these only for proper vehicles? Mine is a well kept 11yr old relic. If not, my apologies to all the followers who have had to do 15 MPH behind me!!!
 Helena x


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

sorry to be bearer of bad news,but remapping is only available for engines with electronic injection,your system is mechanical so nothing can be done.only people i can think who may be able to assist is a company called feathers diesel.They have a very good reputation for tuning commercial vehicles,do not know if they work on small vehicles
regards
Alex
“Link removed from this post by moderators due to possible contravention of the site policy on advertising. Please contact a moderator if you have any queries.”


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Pedalpower*

Alex, thankyou. At least I am not looking at things I can't have, and wasting my time! - It was very nice of you to reply and clarify what I suspected - having reasonable idea of difference between prehistoric and modern vans. Will look at the site you suggest. Have a nice evening, Helena x


----------

